# how to make the clip



## jc48375 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi everyone:

I am trying to make a fountain pens from scratch (almost, sans the nib and feeder).

I have access to lathes and CNC machines and want to make the parts from solid nickel silver / titanium.

My question is for those who make the whole pen from scratch, how do you make the clips? Any suggestion in materials / process etc.

Any input / lead / suggestion is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Jimmy


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have machined them from silver as well as used lost wax casting.  First design consideration is how you want to attach it.  You can use pins, washer style exposed or hidden.  You can machine 2 parts and solder or make from one piece and bend.  Take a look at the variation in kit pens and see how they attach for ideas.  With your material choice, you will probably need to make them thicker than the kit clips.  Take a look at the pdf file attached to the first post in this thread:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=70830

It shows some attachment methods, but there are many others that may better suit your design.  Google Gisi pens.  They use miniature bolts to attach clips to many of their pens.  If you can run or program a CNC, you should be able to come up with some unique designs.  We look forward to seeing them.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's how the big companies do it - but it's all done by machine.  This would be pretty time consuming to do by hand - but it should work.  And on a custom pen might be pretty cool.




clip by snennewton, on Flickr


----------



## jc48375 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bruce: 

Thanks for the information; What kind of silver did you use to  make the clips? Did you have problems bending it? Is heat treatment  required after bending?

 Will solder be strong enough for prolonged use?

Thanks for the link to the PDF file - I will study it.

cheers,

Jimmy


----------



## jc48375 (Jan 2, 2012)

Watch  Art: 

Also appreciate your input. I have access to CNC mills but have no experience in bending thick materials at 90-degree while retaining "spring-like" property. 

Would you know any specific metal / physical property and if additional heat treatment is necessary? 

thanks again,

Jimmy


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 2, 2012)

jc48375 said:


> Bruce:
> 
> Thanks for the information; What kind of silver did you use to  make the clips? Did you have problems bending it? Is heat treatment  required after bending?
> 
> ...


Most of mine are from sterling silver, but fine silver and argentium have also been used.  If I'm going to bend it, I usually anneal it with a torch, but that is not always necessary.  If the clips are on the thin side or feel a little soft, I do anneal after bending and then heat treat for 2 hours at about 600 F to harden.  This last step does make a big difference in how hard the metal is, but is not always necessary - just depends on your preference and how the pen will be used.

If you use silver solder and do it properly, yes it is strong enough.  My only failures have been poor solder joints when I was first learning.


----------



## jc48375 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bruce:

Thanks for the tips on heat treating - I have had no experience in silver soldering so will give the bending a try first.

I want to start out with 1/2 hard Sterling or Argentium - then heat treat it as you have suggested.. 

Any other metal used to make pen parts?

cheers,

jim


----------

